# Classifieds



## dglsdms (20 Jun 2013)

Hi, I don't seem to be able to get onto the classifieds but I was really interested in that Mercian single speed/fixed set up. If anyone sees this would they mind dropping the seller a message and getting him to PM me? Or if someone *can* get on classifieds and get his username then I can PM him myself.

Cheers,

Doug


----------



## Shaun (20 Jun 2013)

I've changed the Classifieds permissions so that they are no longer visible if you don't have access to them (_having them visible but _inaccessible_ was frustrating_).

The qualifying criteria isn't hard to obtain - simply carry on using the forums as normal and before too long you'll be able to see them in the forum list and access / post in them.

I'll PM the seller for you in this case since I didn't announce the change.

Cheers,
Shaun 

[Edit: PM sent]


----------



## dglsdms (20 Jun 2013)

Thanks a lot Shaun! That's absolutely fine and I understand your reasons, I was just perturbed because I had access to it last night then went to message the seller this morning and it was gone!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2013)

@dglsdms have started a conversation with you


----------



## puffinbilly (29 Jun 2013)

I'm in the same position - I used to be able to see the classifieds now I can't - I've been a member 7 months but light on the posts. I can't seem to PM people either.


----------



## ianrauk (29 Jun 2013)

puffinbilly said:


> I'm in the same position - I used to be able to see the classifieds now I can't - I've been a member 7 months but light on the posts. I can't seem to PM people either.


 


Just post a few more times and it will all open up to you.


----------



## broadway (29 Jun 2013)

It would be useful to put this in a sticky somewhere visible as you can't see the classified rules unless you can access the classified forum.


----------



## Shaun (29 Jun 2013)

broadway said:


> It would be useful to put this in a sticky somewhere visible as you can't see the classified rules unless you can access the classified forum.


 
It's in the Terms and Rules at the bottom of every page.


----------



## puffinbilly (29 Jun 2013)

Am I gettng

warm yet?


----------



## broadway (29 Jun 2013)

Shaun said:


> It's in the Terms and Rules at the bottom of every page.


 

I used google and the only thing that I saw was this one http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/classifieds-change-of-rules-and-guidelines.52509/


----------



## LetoKynes (4 Jul 2013)

Thanks for this thread, helped for me


----------



## Baggggerz (29 Jul 2013)

Is it posts based or frequency of use ?


----------



## Shaun (29 Jul 2013)

Baggggerz said:


> Is it posts based or frequency of use ?


 
Just use the site normally and you'll see the Classifieds appear on the homepage once your account has been upgraded.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## PhunkyPhil (5 Aug 2013)

Can you not even browse the classified adds untill you have "used the site normally". The Terms of Service don't really include enough information on this subject unfortunatly.


----------



## Shaun (5 Aug 2013)

PhunkyPhil said:


> Can you not even browse the classified adds untill you have "used the site normally". The Terms of Service don't really include enough information on this subject unfortunatly.


 
No - I disabled public browsing of the Classifieds because it frustrated new members that they were not able to respond. Equally, the terms are deliberately obscure to avoid people chasing access or trying to force entry shortly after registration.

Our Classifieds are a member-to-member service and not intended for traders or casual passers-by; the minimum entry requirement helps to maintain this.


----------



## cinelli (9 Aug 2013)

Thanks, finally solved the classifieds conundrum


----------

